# "Just a Dog"



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

From time to time, people tell me, "lighten up, it's just a dog," or, "that's a lot of money for just a dog." They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for "just a dog."

Some of my proudest moments have come about with "just a dog." Many hours have passed and my only company was "just a dog," but I did not once feel slighted. Some of my saddest! moments have been brought about by "just a dog," and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of "just a dog" gave me comfort and reason to overcome the day.

If you, too, think it's "just a dog," then you will probably understand phases like "just a friend," "just a sunrise," or "just a promise." "Just a dog" brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy. "Just a dog" brings out the compassion and patience that make me a better person. Because of "just a dog" I will rise early, take long walks and look longingly to the future.

So for me and folks like me, it's not "just a dog" but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment. "Just a dog " brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day.

I hope that someday they can understand that it's not "just a dog" but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being "just a man/woman." So the next time you hear the phrase "just a dog." just smile, because they "just don't understand."


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I have read this before, but it has been a while. Thanks for posting it again.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

I have never seen that before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I've never seen that either - it's beautiful!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thank you.... we hadHAvoc neutered yesterday, this is very minor surgery but I still worried adn I called this morning to see how he was recovering. He is fine. 

I laughed as I hung up the phone and said to my husband, "gosh all this concern for 'just a dog' ". Hubby said he is not 'just a dog' he is our dog and our "kid".


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

beautiful !!
my thanks for posting as well.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I like that!


----------

